# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Instalimi i Windosw 7 me usb

## jonivlore

Vendosim nje usb 4Gb ne pc, E formatojm usb qe te jete bosh. 
Vendosim  Cd me windows 7 ne pc.
Shkarkojm programin WinToFlash.exe qe ndodhet ne linkun: http://wintoflash.com/download/en/
Mbas shkarkimit bejem kalimin nga cd ne usb te windwosi qe zgjate disa minuta dhe usb eshte gati per instalimin e windows 7 nepermjet usb.
Ne pc ku do te instalohet windows 7 nepermjet usb duhet te behet boot prej usb dhe instalimi ecen pa probleme.

----------


## nince_tutes

Nga provimi i mircrosoftit 70-680, instalimi nepermjet USB mund t behet edhe keshtu: 
1. Connect the USB storage device to a computer running Windows 7 or Windows Vista. Ensure that the storage device has no data stored on it that you want to keep (or that you have moved such data to another storage device) because this procedure removes all existing data.
2. Open an elevated command prompt and type diskpart.
3. At the DISKPART> prompt, type list disk. Identify which disk connected to the computer represents the USB storage device.
4. At the DISKPART> prompt, type select disk X where X is the number of the disk that you have identified as the USB storage device.
5. At the DISKPART> prompt, type clean. When the disk is clean, type create partition primary.
6. At the DISKPART> prompt, type format fs=fat32 quick. When the format is completed type active and then exit.
7. After you have completed these steps, copy all the files located on the Windows 7 installation DVD to the USB storage device.
8. Configure the BIOS computer on which you want to install Windows 7 to boot from the USB storage device. Attach the USB storage device and then reboot the computer to start installation.


P.S
Un sot e instalove tek PC i punes, dhe e bera me 3 Sisteme Operative:
1. Windows XP
2. ubuntu 10.04
3. Windows 7

Ecen cdo sistem operativ sh sh mire.

----------


## Baptist

une  mora (usb)FD 4GB [per pune qefi e formatova si NTFS]; kopjova Win7(dvd) ne te - e kyca ne kompjuterin e ri dhe startova. Pas dy-tri pyetje pergjegjesh te minutave ne vazhdim, u krye Instalimi dhe une ngela duke pare c'kishte te re. 

Pergjithesisht ia vleu te kalohet nga win2000(x86) ne win7(x64)

----------


## edi.br

> une  mora (usb)FD 4GB [per pune qefi e formatova si NTFS]; kopjova Win7(dvd) ne te - e kyca ne kompjuterin e ri dhe startova. Pas dy-tri pyetje pergjegjesh te minutave ne vazhdim, u krye Instalimi dhe une ngela duke pare c'kishte te re. 
> 
> Pergjithesisht ia vleu te kalohet nga win2000(x86) ne win7(x64)


po ku mundem ta gjej ate win 7 falas per ta shkarkuar. nese e di ndonje adres ma thuaj te lutem se spo di ku

----------


## mufitk

Persh jonivlore desha te dija rruga qe the ti dhe programi qe bente kalimin e windows ne usb a ben dhe per xp apo vetem per wind 7

----------


## jonivlore

win to flesh mere tek apps.cd ne google

----------

